# favorite ANIME-ted gif thread



## antnj81 (Sep 20, 2014)

POST 'EM!

classic moment from School Rumble lol


----------



## Flame (Sep 20, 2014)

drying pan


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## GameWinner (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Gaming4Ever (Sep 21, 2014)

It's on like Donkey Kong


----------



## antnj81 (Sep 21, 2014)

Flame said:


> drying pan


 
HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## ßleck (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## antnj81 (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Gaming4Ever (Sep 21, 2014)

Defending Nin10Doh on this Forum


----------



## antnj81 (Sep 21, 2014)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh............ i<>i


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Sep 21, 2014)

The Real Shoe Bomber


----------



## antnj81 (Sep 21, 2014)

Gaming4Ever said:


> The Real Shoe Bomber


 
 hahahahahaaaa


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Sep 21, 2014)

Straight Poker Face


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Sep 21, 2014)

My GF on her "Special" day in the Month


----------



## Flame (Sep 21, 2014)

me shit stirring in the Wii U section.


----------



## antnj81 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## CheeseCake (Sep 22, 2014)

Reaction to an Unknown Trap






I feel really bad for him, seriously. (Although I laughed like hell when the episode aired)





This was FOR SCIENCE!!!





This is one of the classic WTF anime GIFs


----------



## antnj81 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Flame (Sep 22, 2014)

antnj81 said:


>


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Sep 23, 2014)

New Wii release for 2014 =



  Wii Window Wiper '14  









*Actual Gameplay Footage*


Dem Grafixs


----------



## jurassicplayer (Sep 25, 2014)

Prepare for loading...Feel mah daily pain.


Spoiler







































































































































































































Don't kid yourself, this isn't nearly anywhere close to my entire archive :3.


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 25, 2014)

the lag wall ._.


----------



## antnj81 (Sep 25, 2014)

BrightNeko said:


> the lag wall ._.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Sep 25, 2014)

Almost


----------



## antnj81 (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## GameWinner (Sep 29, 2014)

jurassicplayer said:


> Prepare for loading...Feel mah daily pain.
> Don't kid yourself, this isn't nearly anywhere close to my entire archive :3.


 
Thanks for reminding me why I hate most anime!


----------



## antnj81 (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## ßleck (Oct 5, 2014)

(Certain thoughts in this GIF are not fully shared with the poster)


----------



## CheeseCake (Oct 5, 2014)

I GRADUATED AT THE TOP OF THE FUCKING NAVY SEALS, BITCH.

Found this on KnowYourMeme's Reaction Image gallery.


Everything below here was personally made by me.

Made some for Disgaea 5 





Triple Strike - Tier 1 Fist Special








Tera Fire - 5th Tier Fire Spell (This is the same Tera Fire from Disgaea 2)


----------



## SammyPoke (May 22, 2015)

Every-time someone *rages *about what is *Viva Piñata I'm like:*
*



*


----------



## The Catboy (May 22, 2015)




----------

